
Goodbye Docker and Thanks for All the Fish - LinuxBender
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/goodbye-docker-thanks-all-fish-maish-saidel-keesing/
======
WestCoastJustin
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19351236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19351236)

~~~
LinuxBender
ah yes, thx, I missed that. Hopefully dang can remove this one.

